# Apricot brag / mentor brag



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi guys:

This is a two fold brad,,,,, 

Part I:

This past weekend in Dunkirk, NY, I entered my apricot bitch Xena, three of the four days. The first day Xena took reserve. On Sunday Xena went winners bitch for a single!

Part II:

If any of you read a post a bit back, Keith mentioned a young man that I have been mentoring. This weekend he was given the responsibility to spray up the top knot of one of the local handler's dogs, and on Sunday after the handler took the bred by class with this dog, the young man I am working with took the dog he sprayed up into the ring, took the dog points, and then took the dog back in for the variety and won the variety while I only got Best of Opposite Sex with my girl! 

It was great to get the point on my girl, and fantastic to see this young man win his very first point!

Terry


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats fantastic news Terry!!
You must be beaming!! I saw him Deconstruct Xena's topknot at the Tallmadge show like a pro so I can only imagine his putting it up looked fantastic!!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Keith:

He is really going to be an execllent handler and he is learning to groom. He has a bright future ahead!

Terry


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats! Love hearing about those apricots.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Mentoring is such a wonderful thing, in whatever manner it's shared. Must be rewarding to see it pay off. Do you have photos of the day to share with us?


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone:

As soon as I have pictures, I will post them.

Going to a 4 day show this weekend. I will be showing a 10 month old apricot puppy bitch.

The kid will have a few more dogs to work on this weekend!

Keith are you going to stop over to the Waynesburg shows at all???

Terty


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats Terry! and Xena and mentoree!

Speaking as a mentoree -I know - from the cheers and the hugs (I'm thinking of PCA and Annie placing) that when we win it's really like you guys do, too.

Tabatha


----------

